# Stone veneer installation



## ws6tbird (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a question about installing stone veneer's, I'm installing a stone veneer fireplace that is 17ft high X 6ft wide with a 2ft return, its sheet rocked and I need to know if installing the felt and lath with a scratch coat is sufficient enough to support the weight of the stone without putting up plywood, studs are 16 on center. Fireplace is inside (its a great room)


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Read the instructions on the box !!! But no its not , plywood , felt, wire lath, scratch coat . :no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey..read the box is my thing!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahh, you mean thin stone veneer...take of sheetrock, put on durock.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

You don't have to worry about supporting the weight on thin stone veneer..it just sticks to the wall. X2 on durock or perma base and use the correct screws...or hire a mason.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

screw or nail to the studs.make sure its tight.no need to remove the sheetrock and replace it.no need to allow scratch coat to dry.scratch coat a 8-12 sq ft area,come back with another coat about 3/8.stick stone,grout and repeat the next 8-12 sq ft.use a grout bag,but do lay too many feet with out grouting,it will kill your hands and forearms.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> hey..read the box is my thing!


My bad


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

You know your in over your head when the best advice you can get is "read the box"...:whistling

I mean really, what self respecting mason would read the box before starting? 

What comes in a box?

My shoes come in a box and I don't have to read anything to put them on...:laughing:


----------

